# Washing Machines & Dryers



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm about to replace the water fill valve in this GE Profile washing machine. I've had these for about 10 years and this is the first problem I've had, but I don't think I would buy another front loader.








The only thing I really like about it are these large reservoirs in the base that automagically dispense detergent and fabric softener into the machine. Oh and it has a serial cable that transmits load information to the dryer when the wash cycle is complete.








I would probably just buy a Speed Queen if I had it to do all over, but I read that they completely redesigned the 2018 models and they don't agitate like the older (2017 and earlier) ones.

So another contender would be the Maytag MVWP575GW. Maytag has even taken a shot at new Speed Queen models:

https://youtu.be/4oqC1ZKCmro​
That said, the low capacity and old white cabinet look is a tough pill to swallow.

So how do you wash your mowing clothes?? :bandit:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

made the mistake of going front loader washing machine. never again. we went with top loader at this house and we love it. the tub is huge and holds a whole lot of clothes.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm a top loader fan too. I always worry about a leak from the front loading.

What I really want is a hanging/folding machine at a decent price.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So a question for the top loaders - where do you stand on the agitator v. impeller option?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> So a question for the top loaders - where do you stand on the agitator v. impeller option?


We were the lucky ones who had the recalled Samsung washer a few years ago. Those units were becoming unbalanced and in one instance...the top flew off the unit and broke a lady's jaw. Anyway....Samsung service depart stood us up on multiple in home appointments. So, wife hates anything Samsung. Currently, we have Maytag with impeller. Wife prefers anything that will allow her to do a deep soak with water/cleaning agent. We will probably never do front loader again as well.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> ...Wife prefers anything that will allow her to do a deep soak with water/cleaning agent. We will probably never do front loader again as well.


I like the idea of the deep fill option too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm a big fan of classic Maytag washer and dryers. The kind they don't make any more - in the USA - specifically, in Newton, Iowa, which used to be the "Washing Machine Capital of the World."

We have a washer / dryer set from 1992 that have just kept going, and going, and going. We had a water leak in the washer a couple years ago from a rusted tub, due to using our softened water for nearly 25 years. It was the first problem with either the washer or the dryer. Since a new tub was no longer available to make a repair, we replaced the washer with a used one from craigslist which was a nearly exact match. I saved our prior washer for parts in case something fails on the "new" one. The "new" one is still going strong. They're simple enough that somebody who is mechanically inclined can readily do the repairs themselves.

If I were in the market for a new washer and dryer, I'd be looking for a "vintage" Maytag pair from no later than the mid 1990s when the classic designed changed to that used in the Centennial series of washers. The late 90's also had the introduction of the front-loading Neptune series of washers, which were a disaster.

My "dream pair" for a washer/dryer would the 1980 Maytag A806 and A808. They're generally regarded as the last of the truly great classic washers (even with the classic 50's look) by the folks at AutomaticWasher.org - a forum for folks that are as crazy about their washing machines as we are about our lawns!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> I'm a big fan of classic Maytag washer and dryers. The kind they don't make any more - in the USA - specifically, in Newton, Iowa, which used to be the "Washing Machine Capital of the World."
> 
> We have a washer / dryer set from 1992 that have just kept going, and going, and going. We had a water leak in the washer a couple years ago from a rusted tub, due to using our softened water for nearly 25 years. It was the first problem with either the washer or the dryer. Since a new tub was no longer available to make a repair, we replaced the washer with a used one from craigslist which was a nearly exact match. I saved our prior washer for parts in case something fails on the "new" one. The "new" one is still going strong. They're simple enough that somebody who is mechanically inclined can readily do the repairs themselves.
> 
> ...


ken-n-nancy those look awesome! In my bit of research this week that was pretty much my takeaway as well - the best ones were built before the government got obsessed about how much water we should use to wash our clothes. :roll:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

We have a whirlpool washer and dryer we bought when we moved into our first house in 2005. Last year the washer started producing this awful smell. We had a repairman out and it turns out it wasn't pumping all of the water out of the system when it was done. As a result the few ounces left with the detergent and dirt and whatever were basically festering and rotting and causing a huge stink (literally). Of course the part we needed was prohibitively expensive, so our options were to live with it or replace the washer all together. We decided to live with it and now, a year later, the smell is gone and the washer is still working perfectly.

While the repairman was here he told us, under no circumstance should we ever buy a new dryer. He said the gas dryer we had, especially those made when ours was, is incredibly robust and the parts to fix and cheap and plentiful. If it ever breaks we should get it fixed and not replaced.

So, what's the point of my story? Maybe look for a used speed queen that's in good shape that has the capacity and features you want?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> ... the best ones were built before the government got obsessed about how much water we should use to wash our clothes. :roll:


That really bothers me, too, especially since the water volume used is essentially irrelevant for our specific situation.

Why do I say that? Our clean water comes from our well, and the dirty water goes into our septic system. When a gallon of water comes up from the well and goes through the washing machine, it then goes out of the house into the septic field, where it will then percolate down through the ground and eventually find its way back into the water table, where it will get back to our well again... Nicely recycled, all right here at our address. Whether our washing machine uses 45 gallons or 15 gallons per wash doesn't really matter anywhere near as much as how much laundry detergent we use per load of laundry.

I get it that water consumption is a major issue for those in places like Las Vegas and most of California. However, for most folks in "Live Free or Die" New Hampshire, the government regulation on water consumption for washing machines just doesn't make sense. Sigh.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

The few who live in rural areas are not the main consumers of water, but as a purchase group, are so small that it's insignificant to the manufacturers.

We have the same problem with cars on the prairies. A manufacturers rep made the point using a map of North America. He drew a circle in center... encompassing North Dakota, Manitoba, Saskatchewan and all the other midwest states and provinces where it gets *cold*... like -40f cold. The circle he drew represented 80% of the issues they had and 20% of total sales and thus problems never get fixed because it's just not worth the effort.

In this modern age we are also running into the "brand name" issue... Example, Maytag is no longer Maytag, Maytag and many other *brand names* are owned by Whirlpool and the appliances are simply cosmetically changed for the different brand names. My Maytag washer and dryer are exactly the same machines as the Whirlpool ones, but the warranty is slightly different and the cosmetic exterior is changed to make them look different.

As for Front Loader washers.... My parents had a Westinghouse front load washer in the 1960s, so they are not exactly new.

My biggest peeve with "durable white goods" is that they now appear to deliberately build them to fail early, and no longer offer parts. My just over 1 year old Whirlpool dishwasher had an o-ring fail that caused a water leak. The only way to get the o-ring was to order the complete bottom assembly for that washer. Naturally, I simply bought a new dishwasher from a different manufacturer, including an extended warranty to cover any such nonsense again. It seems they are learning these tricks from companies like Apple who go out of their way to prevent repairs, claim that if their products fail, you have to replace it with a refurbished item for several hundreds of dollars OR in some cases, they simply say "Buy a new one".


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I do not share in the front loader hate. But I don't know if I'd buy one again as our laundry is on the second floor and the spin cycle shakes the whole house. On the ground floor, (cement slab here), it would have been a beautiful thing. We shall see at my in-laws house as they are building a single-story home.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Bought the top of the line Whirlpool Duet around 2008. Last year the bearing on the washer went out. Yes they can be replaced but none of the shops will do it anymore, they'll only replace the assembly which is cost prohibitive. I didn't have time to screw with it. We bought a Whirpool Cabrio top load to replace it, no agitator.

My wife constantly complained that the clothes weren't coming clean and I watched our water use rise about $20 per month. Our monthly water consumption year over year is frighteningly predictable (just the 2 of us). EDIT - forgot to mention that the increase in water use pushed us up a bracket in sewer rates so that Cabrio was costing us an extra $26 per month starting last March!!!!! We'll be stuck with the extra sewer charge until next March.

Back in May the dryer started to "go" so I bit the bullet and bought another top of the line Whirlpool front load pair from Costco. Wife is happy, the clothes are clean, and the water bill has dropped $20. I also now have a washer in the garage for the rags and towels I use in the yard!

https://www.costco.com/Whirlpool-Steam-Clean-4.5CuFt-with-Load-&-Go-Bulk-Dispenser-Washer-7.4CuFt-GAS-Steam-Refresh-Dryer-with-15.5-Pedestals-in-White.product.100286786.html?langId=-1&krypto=I9ojKfISqXxp9DJJCSx5C%2Bc0ihi4zcTBc9BKnlPii%2Be9CNjX6ePGPIsPRjWau6r5BIJKdVFBNw9Y3sJbEqjtB7jT%2BGFsXKOBPkB%2B4HaHsld1B5L0dmeOdQ5u22MAkSagB33uuCAlWupBgJNOibfIIIe5mZa%2F8tSHCC29Td6PPrP9NefpqbdSmBKbOPqBkr3S


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

I just bought the samsung flex washer and dryer. Have only used them a couple of weeks but so far i really like them. Very quiet and we have them on the second floor next to my room and i get no noticeable vibration or noise. App on my phone reminds me when its done so i can put them to dry etc and the built in small washer and dryer are very useful for me because i have two small kids and i was small loads almost daily.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

kaptain_zero said:


> My biggest peeve with "durable white goods" is that they now appear to deliberately build them to fail early, and no longer offer parts.


There is a term for that - planned obsolescence, and it's all too common. When was the last time you saw someone repair, well, anything that wasn't gasoline or diesel powered.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

And even now, unless you do it yourself, much of the consumer grade 2 cycle stuff if throw away......


Movingshrub said:


> kaptain_zero said:
> 
> 
> > My biggest peeve with "durable white goods" is that they now appear to deliberately build them to fail early, and no longer offer parts.
> ...


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> https://youtu.be/4oqC1ZKCmro​


I can't believe I just watched an entire video about washing machines, but that was awesome :lol: . When the yellow towel got sucked down and I realized what was going to happen I was like, "OH NO IT DIDN'T  !!". I am slightly embarrassed by the level of anticipation and excitement I felt when I saw it come back around. Whew! That was a rush. :rofl: Definitely going to be sharing this video with a lot of people today.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

nt5000 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > https://youtu.be/4oqC1ZKCmro​
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

nt5000 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > https://youtu.be/4oqC1ZKCmro​
> ...


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I can't recommend Fisher & Paykel highly enough. I love their washer and dryers. I've had a set for 12 years and not one single problem.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I had a set of Kenmore top loading washer and dryer that never did fail. Ocassional maintenance but they were abandoned in the old house when I moved in 2016. A 1977 wedding present. 39 year run. Changed a couple of water valves and a set of dryer rollers and maybe a belt.

What @ken and nancy say is 100 per cent agreement with what my local go to guy says about the best washer and dryer. that is the pre buyout Maytags. Unfortunately some of these are getting a little long in tooth to be buying used and the notion of buying a used washer and dryer never sat very well with my Mrs.

We ended up with a Samsung front loader pair and have been fairly satisfied with them. I note that a friend of mines wife made him buy a very expensive pair of "Kenmore Elite" washer and dryer (no agitator top loaders) The ubiquitous computer board failed and cost $500 to repair. One thing people should think about is that since every GD thing has a computer driving it (my Hustler Zero Turn even seems to have some kind of electronic control deciding on whether or not the deck clutch or starter are "allowed" to operate) you should think about having a surge protector. In addition to surges computer boards don't like being pulsed on and off. Probably your whole house should have a surge protector. (ie Voltage spike clamps)

I like the easy of loading and unloading front loaders. There is a guy with an Anti Samsung video on you tube talking about the planned obsolescence/ using die casting in a damp area. I don't think you can expect any of them to last 40 years anymore.

When we moved less than two years ago the new house had brand new , unused kitchen appliances. The brand new diswasher which mostly works great required the replacement of $500 worth of (two) computer boards. No apparent reason. Home warranty covered it. I was still pissed. these were Whirlpool No dampness had pentrated where the boards lived and there was no external evidence of illness such as burned or scorched parts nor bad smells. Just wouldn't take key strokes. Not adjacent in time to any of our many thunderstorms either. No good explanation.


----------

